# Your happiest place



## I give up (Jul 19, 2016)

I was just wondering what's the Happy's placed you have been in your travel s? Me its under a tree next to a lake in the middle of vondel park in Amsterdam had a bottle of wine fat joints tripping reading kert vonagat


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Jul 19, 2016)

Pakostane Croatia


----------



## Lost in transit (Jul 19, 2016)

Islamorada Florida keys


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Jul 19, 2016)

Mackinaw Island in Michigan. That place was the most magical place of my entire childhood.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 19, 2016)

Geraldo said:


> Mackinaw Island in Michigan. That place was the most magical place of my entire childhood.



why is that? it looks very idyllic. and very close to canada


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Jul 19, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> why is that? it looks very idyllic. and very close to canada



The only cars allowed on the entire island are ambulances, And 80% of the island is a state park. Since it's in the middle of a great lake there is virtually no noise, light, or air pollution. You can see just about every star at night. 

Did I mention 80% of it is a state park?


----------



## Tony Pro (Jul 19, 2016)

Glen Esk, Scotland, especially when the heather's in bloom
View attachment 31409


----------



## Art101 (Jul 20, 2016)

I would say the rocking motion of train.To be more specific its a view for me.Riding down the I-5 corridor,up by Shasta there is a spot on the bend of the river.Used to have an old barn and lean to.


----------



## roguetrader (Jul 20, 2016)

St Giron in the South of France about 15 years ago.... sat at a picnic bench under a shady tree on a baking July afternoon - just enough breeze to be comfortable as we played backgammon for hours and hours - we were sat in the village square next to an octagonal medeival church and due to the heat not a soul came by.. it was so quiet and peaceful and I was with Lisa, the love of my life and I have never felt more relaxed or content.....


----------



## Ridire (Jul 20, 2016)

Had a derelict community center in the middle of the forest in central Florida, lights still went on but nobody ever went to it so it was just on autopilot. Was a hose with running water and a pond out back to catch frogs in. The distance and spook factor of being down a very long and winding road in a forest known for having a lot of coyotes and lynx kept people out, so it was only ever me and the friends I shared it with. Kissed my first boy there.


----------



## sd40chef (Jul 21, 2016)

Geraldo said:


> The only cars allowed on the entire island are ambulances, And 80% of the island is a state park. Since it's in the middle of a great lake there is virtually no noise, light, or air pollution. You can see just about every star at night.
> 
> Did I mention 80% of it is a state park?


interesting. i went there with my grandma when i was like 14 or 15 for the day, but i didnt find it as magical as you. maybe if i had gone earlier in my childhood it would have been... or because my grandma annoys me really easily.

she lived in Arizona and was visiting some family in Canada and it was close to go to Mackinaw island as we were living in sault ste marie. we took the ferry there and we biked around the island, went swimming, bought some fudge. it was pretty fun but i remember seeing too many other families and tourists there for it to be truly idyllic, for me. it felt too commercialized for an island on lake huron, in my opinion.

as for my happiest place in my travels, its a conundrum.

in some way, it could be at the bay of fires in Tasmania, dropping really beautiful acid at our camping spot by the beach with about 15 people who had all been travelling together after a festival. it was summer and everybody was enjoying the ocean. that place was really beautiful, we saw a few dolphins after as the sun was setting surfacing near the rocks we were on. that was a happy place, i have an extremely positive feeling about that day and spot.

in another way, waiting for a train in the forest outside of a small northern Ontario town on my birthday and a nice string of 48 buckets rolling up infront of where i was sleeping near to the tracks was a happy place. the best birthday gift ive considered.

it may have also been in sen monorom, in the mondulkiri province of Cambodia. i felt as though that community was really beautiful, (as a landmass and as a culture) and thus, i could see myself living there. i owe a big thanks rock and Erika, the Swedish couple that i met when i went to their restaurant for dinner. i spent a lot of days with them, teaching me various things such as making delicious space cakes or various uses of bamboo for fishing, cooking, building. id go with them to the local markets every few days, buying food for their restaurant, bargaining in Khmer for meat, vegetables, etc. they invited me to come to a khmers birthday party with them and i saw how everybody in the family pooled together the few dollars they made that day and bought heaps of food and drink for everyone to enjoy together, and eachothers company. they seemed truly happy, and it rubbed off on me.


----------



## fcknpoet (Jul 28, 2016)

I give up said:


> I was just wondering what's the Happy's placed you have been in your travel s? Me its under a tree next to a lake in the middle of vondel park in Amsterdam had a bottle of wine fat joints tripping reading kert vonagat



Mine is this huge cave two friends of mine and I found in South Georgia, it goes back pretty far and in the back you can climb up these rocks to give yourself an awesome view of the opening. It's also next to water and an abandoned bridge.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Aug 1, 2016)

the best is between places


----------



## jaws (Aug 3, 2016)

I agree with severin, as Hannah Montana would say "it's not the mountain... IT'S THE CLIIIIIIMMB!1!!" 
In theory, life is infinite so every where is in between somewhere. In this I must say, Manitou, Colorado can be a pretty nice to be held over in ;D.


----------



## I give up (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks everyone. These all sound like great places, and I have no plans so trying to build a small map. The greatest adventures I ever had started with a destination that I never reached. oh that might be a good one " wrong turns that turned out right"


----------

